# Oil light flashing - pressure ok, wiring ok



## bcameron59 (Nov 12, 2014)

2002 jetta 2.slow. Just installed a Low(er) miles AVH engine to replace an AVG because the engine bolts snapped, and the mount cut the cam timing belt and... well, you can imagine the rest.

Install went fine and the motor runs well, but the oil light now goes on above 1800 rpm. My first thought was bad sensor or maybe oil pump, but that wasn't it. Here's what I've checked:

Swapped sensor with known good one from the old engine - still flashes
Oil pressure is 3.5 bar at idle (cold), rises to 4 bar at 3000 rpm - so pressure is good according to Bentley
Switch closes at 17 psi (checked on bench with air pressure)
Installed switch in the car, it closes when car starts (checked with ohmmeter, 0.9ohms)
Connector shows 12.9v when car is running, so wire is ok
Light flashes when connector wire is shorted to ground (which should duplicate signal from the closed switch)

Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## bcameron59 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Solved*

Solved... or at least, resolved, but root cause still unknown.

Disconnected battery for a completely unrelated reason, and after reconnecting, the issue is gone. No more beep / flash.:thumbup:


----------

